# What Are Your Favorite Band Cut Sizes and Thickness Sizes for 3/8" Steel for Speed ?



## wll (Oct 4, 2014)

I'm using 24mmx18mm at .7mm and it really is over kill. I have 22mmx17mm that works well also. I always want my end result with any of the small ball stuff (1/4", 5/16" and 3/8") is right around the 300 fps mark. I have not made a set up for 7/16" steel but I'm guessing I will be in the 265-275 fps range with the correct set up. I have not gone past a 6mm difference is fork size to pouch size as I want some longevity out of my flats. My thickness size is mostly between .7 and .8, although I do use TBG at .635mm and have been pretty happy with that.

My maximum width I want to use is 25mm as it is the most wrap around the F-16 fork I want, , but I have no dies that size, my max size right now is 24mm.

What are your thoughts guys ?

wll


----------



## Karloshi (Apr 6, 2021)

Why do you require it to be around 300fps?


----------



## wll (Oct 4, 2014)

Karloshi said:


> Why do you require it to be around 300fps?


One reason only, just about all my shots are over 25 yards and most fall within the 28-35+ yard range... I need a flat trajectory, don't want softballs.

With heavier ammo I understand, but for 5/16" and 3/8" I want a flat trajectory.

If I were shooting 85+gr ammo and going after larger game I understand, If I lived in wooded area and ranges were a shorter that to would be different.

I'll be out this weekend shooting 5/8" marbles, 7/16 steel and 1/4oz oval sinkers.... Will chrono all and report back.

wll


----------



## Slshooter (May 8, 2021)

You can try using 1 mm latex so the band is not so wilde. 1cm from the pouch till 1.9 cm should be around good. Use a strong pouch though


----------



## wll (Oct 4, 2014)

Slshooter said:


> You can try using 1 mm latex so the band is not so wilde. 1cm from the pouch till 1.9 cm should be around good. Use a strong pouch though


I have the Gold 1mm from Amazon that is 20mmx14mm that I re-cut the back end to get this 14mm tail size. That stuff shoots real well but it is $12.00 for 20 sets, a bit high, especially since their pouch is fudge and I change it.

wll


----------



## Slshooter (May 8, 2021)

I Just use the amber colored latex. About 10 dollars for 2 meter. IT Comes in a roll.


----------



## wll (Oct 4, 2014)

Where do you get it and what is the thickness ?

Is it pure latex ?

wll


----------



## Slshooter (May 8, 2021)

Aliexpress:Octopus Hunting Store


----------



## Slshooter (May 8, 2021)

U have also 1.2 mm and even 1.5, but that is too much. The 1.2 maybe for really heavy ammo. I like this above the light 0.44 and 0.65 because it really can give u good speed, its Solid! Its important to find the right active length. Its different compared to the thinner bands. Im 185 cm and for me 14.2 cm to cheeck is perfect. Precise 0.7 would be 12 cm .. keep using light but strong pouches because the are quite heavy pulll.



Edit: im reading that you use 20 till 1.4 cm at 15.6 cm. That must be quite a pull! Maybe u can try 1.3, 1.2 1, 1 and see what happens. I would like to know also


----------



## Slshooter (May 8, 2021)

See photo. Speed is in meters. 
1 mm latex
10 mm and 7 mm. 14 cm active, 90 percent stretch for safety

So 319 fps with 7mmm
And 264 with ten, Will give u your 295 fps with 8.5 mm


----------



## wll (Oct 4, 2014)

Slshooter said:


> Aliexpress:Octopus Hunting Store
> View attachment 353547


Just bought some .8mm from them, hoping it works well in a 24mmx18mm config, 32.5" draw for 7/16' steel ;- ) We will see when it arrives. I have an assortment of latex coming ... this in .8 one, in 1mm and some from the USA that is .30thick.

Testing will begin in a week or so ;- )


wll


----------

